# Spots???



## spanishmack89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone? Where the hell are they?
I haven't caught the first one yet and heard that last week a few were caught off of Surfside pier....other than that, nothing. Is it still too warm for them?
I'm losing my mind....someone let me know something!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have heard a few poeple say they are catching a few of them off of Spring Maid pier, but no big runs as of yet.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Not too much going on as of yet. Water temps are still a bit warm and the spots are just not moving yet. I think it will break open soon, especially if we can get some coole temps. Let's hope. My freezer is about empty of Spots.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well if they are anywhere, then i would guess they are in the ocean, swimming around. Or the aliens got em all


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometime between now and a few days before Thanksgiving there will be a cold front and a hard cold snap . the next day the spots will be thick . We have had a pretty mild autumn to this point in time. I am looking forward to sneaking out when that cold snap comes through . 

ETF


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was down last week and the spots had not arrived. Have they started running yet? Springmaid pier?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

No not yet. Fished Springmaid over the weekend, a decent bite. But, not a real run. It is going to happen, just stay tuned. Saw quite a few drum, both black and red caught over the weekend. Can only hope things get better as time goes on.


----------

